# Is The Nail In?



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I can only hope so. Clearly Mueller has found nothing as evidenced by him going way off the reservation to find anything, something, that even looks like impropriety. MSM has lost all credibility. So, how do they reinvent themselves. What great supposed Trump offense or republican dastardly deeds will be next.

https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018...ollusion-conspiracy-theory-coffin-comes-price


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

after the FBI raid on Trump's lawyer Cohen - there's no limit - any association will do .... they'll be going thru the seized documents for more names - real estate deals going back to Trump's career start will be investigated - the Darkside goes deep ...


----------



## JafoDawg (Dec 28, 2017)

This is a witch hunt, The democrats don't like President Trump because we helped him stave off the evil one, Hillary Rotten Crotch, The republican establishment doesn't like him because he's not insider and is a threat to their hold on power over the people.

So, all of this is an attempt to get him to leave and/or lose credibility with the people! Fact is, his approval rating are higher now than most of his predecessors and that really pi**e's them off. 

The longer this goes, the deeper my support for our President!

I think he'll weather the storm and Ferris Muller and the rest of them will have to answer to the American people!

For Hillary Rotten Crotch, Barry Soreto, and the rest of them, "Hang man's a coming and you don't have very long"!


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Its not a Witch Hunt, Hillary is right in front of them. Its a diversion.
For example...
From 2001 to 2005 there was an ongoing investigation into the Clinton Foundation.

A Grand Jury had been empanelled.

Governments from around the world had donated to the “Charity”.

Yet, from 2001 to 2003 none of those “Donations” to the Clinton Foundation were declared.

Hmmm, now you would think that an honest investigator would be able to figure this out.

Guess who took over this investigation in 2002?

Bet you can’t guess.

None other than James Comey.

Now, that’s interesting, isn’t it?

Guess who was transferred in to the Internal Revenue Service to run the Tax Exemption Branch of the IRS?

Your friend and mine,Lois “Be on The Look Out” (BOLO) Lerner.

Now, that’s interesting, isn’t it?

It gets better, well not really, but this is all just a series of strange coincidences, right?

Guess who ran the Tax Division inside the Department of Injustice from 2001 to 2005?

None other than the Assistant Attorney General of the United States, Rod Rosenstein.

Now, that’s interesting, isn’t it?

Guess who was the Director of the Federal Bureau of Investigation during this timeframe???

I know, it’s a miracle, just a coincidence, just an anomaly in statistics and chances, Robert Mueller.

What do all four casting characters have in common?

They all were briefed and/or were front line investigators into the Clinton Foundation Investigation.

Now that’s just a coincidence, right?

Ok, lets chalk the last one up to mere chance.

Let’s fast forward to 2009.

James Comey leaves the Justice Department to go and cash-in at Lockheed Martin.

Hillary Clinton is running the State Department, on her own personal email server by the way.

The Uranium One “issue” comes to the attention of the Hillary.

Like all good public servants do, you know looking out for America’s best interest, she decides to support the decision and approve the sale of 20% of US Uranium to no other than, the Russians.

Now you would think that this is a fairly straight up deal, except it wasn’t, the People got absolutely nothing out of it.

However, prior to the sales approval, no other than Bill Clinton goes to Moscow, gets paid 500K for a one hour speech then meets with Vladimir Putin at his home for a few hours.

Ok, no big deal right?

Well, not so fast, the FBI had a mole inside the money laundering and bribery scheme.

Guess who was the FBI Director during this timeframe?

Yep, Robert Mueller.

He even delivered a Uranium Sample to Moscow in 2009.

Guess who was handling that case within the Justice Department out of the US Attorney’s Office in Maryland.

None other than, Rod Rosenstein.

Guess what happened to the informant?

The Department of Justice placed a GAG order on him and threatened to lock him up if he spoke out about it.

How does 20% of the most strategic asset of the United States of America end up in Russian hands when the FBI has an informant, a mole providing inside information to the FBI on the criminal enterprise?

Guess what happened soon after the sale was approved?

$145 million dollars in “donations” made their way into the Clinton Foundation from entities directly connected to the Uranium One deal.

Guess who was still at the Internal Revenue Service working the Charitable Division?

None other than, Lois Lerner.

Ok, that’s all just another series of coincidences, nothing to see here, right?

Let’s fast forward to 2015.

Due to a series of tragic events in Benghazi and after the 9 “investigations” the House, Senate and at State Department, Trey Gowdy who was running the 10th investigation as Chairman of the Select Committee on Benghazi discovers that the Hillary ran the State Department on an unclassified, unauthorized, outlaw personal email server.

He also discovered that none of those emails had been turned over when she departed her “Public Service” as Secretary of State which was required by law.

He also discovered that there was Top Secret information contained within her personally archived email.

Sparing you the State Departments cover up, the nostrums they floated, the delay tactics that were employed and the outright lies that were spewed forth from the necks of the Kerry State Department, we shall leave it with this…… they did everything humanly possible to cover for Hillary.

Now this is amazing, guess who became FBI Director in 2013?

Guess who secured 17 no bid contracts for his employer (Lockheed Martin) with the State Department and was rewarded with a six million dollar thank you present when he departed his employer.

None other than James Comey.

Amazing how all those no-bids just went right through at State, huh?

Now he is the FBI Director in charge of the “Clinton Email Investigation” after of course his FBI Investigates the Lois Lerner “Matter” at the Internal Revenue Service and exonerates her.

Nope. Couldn’t find any crimes there.

Can you guess what happened next?

In April 2016, James Comey drafts an exoneration letter of Hillary Rodham Clinton, meanwhile the DOJ is handing out immunity deals like candy.

They didn’t even convene a Grand Jury.

Like a lightning bolt of statistical impossibility, like a miracle from God himself, like the true “Gangsta” Homey is, James steps out into the cameras of an awaiting press conference on July the 8th of 2016, and exonerates the Hillary from any wrongdoing.

Can you see the pattern?

It goes on and on, Rosenstein becomes Asst. Attorney General, Comey gets fired based upon a letter by Rosenstein, Comey leaks government information to the press, Mueller is assigned to the Russian Investigation sham by Rosenstein to provide cover for decades of malfeasance within the FBI and DOJ and the story continues.

FISA Abuse, political espionage..... pick a crime, any crime, chances are...... this group and a few others did it.

All the same players.

All compromised and conflicted.

All working fervently to NOT go to jail themselves.

All connected in one way or another to the Clinton's.

They are like battery acid, they corrode and corrupt everything they touch.

How many lives have these two destroyed?

As of this writing, the Clinton Foundation, in its 20+ years of operation of being the largest International Charity Fraud in the history of mankind, has never been audited by the Internal Revenue Service.

Let us not forget that Comey's brother works for DLA Piper, the law firm that does the Clinton Foundation's taxes.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

FBI raid on Trump's lawyer Cohen was to get information for NY. NY has a team than could pin anything on anyone. That coupled with the DNC lawsuit they will tie Trump up in court. If the FBI and those like Muller want you it does not madder if you did anything wrong. They will make what you do a crime. The plan all along was to bury Trump in legal problems , the plan is right on track.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Trump can afford court time. He can do so much without causing him to deter from his job as POTUS, until impeached. 
Mueller and his team are collecting a hefty check. I hope the whole investigation blows up in their face. But, with country on Ridalin, I doubt anyone will remember what they ate for breakfast today.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Rember the old communist saying that the ends justify the means. The law or right or wrong have nothing to do with it. Besides it’s everyone else’s money doing the dirty work.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> FBI raid on Trump's lawyer Cohen was to get information for NY. NY has a team than could pin anything on anyone. That coupled with the DNC lawsuit they will tie Trump up in court. If the FBI and those like Muller want you it does not madder if you did anything wrong. They will make what you do a crime. The plan all along was to bury Trump in legal problems , the plan is right on track.


Remember Stalin's head of the secret police said show me the man and I will show you the crime. 




This is how to suppress dissidence and rule with terror.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

A. Rosenstein writes letter to Trump supporting the termination of Comey, then
B. Rosenstein writes letter to Sessions appointing special counsel for collusion and obstruction by Trump, for firing Comey.

Seriously this world is inept.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> I can only hope so. Clearly Mueller has found nothing as evidenced by him going way off the reservation to find anything, something, that even looks like impropriety. MSM has lost all credibility. So, how do they reinvent themselves. What great supposed Trump offense or republican dastardly deeds will be next.
> 
> https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018...ollusion-conspiracy-theory-coffin-comes-price


The good lord himself could come down and tell the Liberals Russia and Trump did not collude and they'd still yell Russia, Russia, Russia.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

JafoDawg said:


> This is a witch hunt, The democrats don't like President Trump because we helped him stave off the evil one, Hillary Rotten Crotch, The republican establishment doesn't like him because he's not insider and is a threat to their hold on power over the people.
> 
> So, all of this is an attempt to get him to leave and/or lose credibility with the people! Fact is, his approval rating are higher now than most of his predecessors and that really pi**e's them off.
> 
> ...


Hillary Rotten Crotch, huh? ..... here comes that infamous crooked grin again.


----------



## preppermyA (Aug 19, 2017)

At least Trump is counter-suing. He wants the DNC stuff that they won't give.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

preppermyA said:


> At least Trump is counter-suing. He wants the DNC stuff that they won't give.


This was the stupidest thing the Dems could ever do. Discovery can be a Mo' Fo' and certainly will be in their case.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Urinal Cake said:


> This was the stupidest thing the Dems could ever do. Discovery can be a Mo' Fo' and certainly will be in their case.


 Depends on the Judges that hear the arguments for discovery. They planned this for NY courts. Trump will have to turn over everything, the DNC nothing.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

This Discovery thing may be done for a reason. Maybe it is someone within the DNC Deep State that has said, enough of this crap, drain this swamp.. Maybe they are just going to let the sheep go to the wolves...


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Trump can call for them to produce their server under discovery... as well as their bank records ie payment for the dossier.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Urinal Cake said:


> Trump can call for them to produce their server under discovery... as well as their bank records ie payment for the dossier.


But, do you think there is any data on there anymore. It takes a few minutes to completely delete stuff off of servers.


----------



## preppermyA (Aug 19, 2017)

Steve40th said:


> But, do you think there is any data on there anymore. It takes a few minutes to completely delete stuff off of servers.


But the NSA has everything. LOL


----------

